# conasauga river wma?????



## nmorgan83 (Aug 5, 2015)

hey guys just got the new regulations book and I noticed that there is a new archery only wma I have looked for a map of it on the gohuntgeorgia.com website but haven't been able to find one has anyone seen one or does anyone even know where it is? any and all help appreciated


----------



## bscrandall (Aug 5, 2015)

I also saw this and even went and found it. I contacted the DNR about maps but have yet to hear a response. I almost think that the wma is made of a few different properties.


----------



## nmorgan83 (Aug 6, 2015)

How did the property look do you feel it will be a promising wma?


----------



## Taminthewild (Aug 10, 2015)

Since I happen to live close to the area that is supposedly outlined for this new WMA I can give a little help on what I've found out so far. It is a relatively small WMA considering it is only made up of 338 acres i believe. It is separated into three different tracts of land in Murray and Whitfield county. It will be open to hunt this year for deer, turkey, bear, waterfowl, and small game but has its own specified hunting days. There is a small map of the WMA posted at the sign in board in one of the parking areas i will try to get a image of it posted on here as soon as possible for yall to see. I'm hoping to scout the area soon and see how the land looks. I'll keep yall posted as to how it turns out because as of now all they seem to have done is parking areas. Hope this helps.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 6, 2015)

Will there be open hunting for small game?  Meaning can you use small game firearms for hogs during small game season.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 8, 2015)

Anyone deer hunted here this year?


----------



## TheSquirrelSlayer (Jan 1, 2016)

I got selected for a quota hunts here next Saturday for waterfowl. It's a couple hours away from me, so does anyone know if there are some decent places to camp on the property?


----------

